# Coelogyne pandarata



## czpana (Jun 3, 2016)

Looking forward to posting and talking about orchids been growing for 5 years and now addicted.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAB (Jun 3, 2016)

Welcome! 
Gorgeous Coelogyne!!! How big is the pot its in? Smell nice? One of my favorite species. 

Thanks


----------



## abax (Jun 4, 2016)

Welcome to ST from KY. I love Coel. and this is a beauty.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 4, 2016)

nicely grown plant


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice. Great to see another photographer as bad as me here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2016)

Lovely flower, anyway. And welcome to Slippertalk!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 5, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Healthy looking Coelogyne you have there!


----------



## czpana (Jun 5, 2016)

JAB said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Gorgeous Coelogyne!!! How big is the pot its in? Smell nice? One of my favorite species.
> 
> ...





5 gallon and has a very pleasant smell!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 5, 2016)

Very nice.. I love the dark lip. But judging from the pseudobulb shape and spacing, this is likely Burfordiense (pandurata x asperata), not pandurata. The erect spike habit is also a giveaway. Pandurata spikes are more often than not, arching.


----------



## valenzino (Jun 6, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> Very nice.. I love the dark lip. But judging from the pseudobulb shape and spacing, this is likely Burfordiense (pandurata x asperata), not pandurata. The erect spike habit is also a giveaway. Pandurata spikes are more often than not, arching.



Agree,also lip shape dont fit C. pandurata but Buffordiense...
I think is a very very nice Coel. Buffordiense


----------



## JAB (Jun 7, 2016)

Sweet baby jesus!! 5 gallons!?!?!? That is HUGE!!! 
Do you grow it as a house plant? Need much light? 
I love this genus but as you are noting some specimens are HUGE!!!! I know they require relatively low maintenance so I am wondering if they will thrive in the corner with minimal light and what not!?

Cheers
Jake


----------



## czpana (Jun 7, 2016)

It's been growing in a green house outside I just bring it in for the flowers! The pot I agree is huge because I am using large bark chunks and it fills the pot nicely. Also when the spikes come out they tend to go sideways first so the wider the pot better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAB (Jun 9, 2016)

What kind of light requirements?


----------



## czpana (Jun 9, 2016)

Strong light but not direct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

